# Self Employment documents



## nagpalmanpreet (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone,
I am planning to apply Australian PR under: Mathematician ANZSCO code 224112. I am PhD Mathematics from India. I was awarded my Doctorate in 2008 and after that i started my job in financial sector into Algorithmic trading and risk management. 

Company 1: Dec 2007-April 2010
Company 2: May 2010-Jan 2012

In 2012 I started my own freelancing with started serving one client. I did not register my company neither I had any legal agreement with client. I used to get irregular payments which are in bank account. I used to get paid by cheque, however these transactions does not show client name. Client used to deduct TDS from the amount they used to pay me as I have client name in TRACE portal (Incometax department)

Freelancer: April 2012-March 2016 (Have Trace Certificate TDS deducted by the company, No Company registration, NO agreement with client, Bank statement shows payment without client name)

Company 3: October 2016-Till now

Documents I have:
All educational documents and degree certificates
I have experience letter in the required format from company 2, client and company 3. Company 1 does not provide experience letter in the specific format. They usualy provide experience letter without number of hours and job duties which I think is of no use. Overall I have 
10.5 years of experience but as company 1 does no provide letters so I have experience letters of exactly 8 years. 

Can anyone had similar situation of working freelancer without registration, without client agrement and bank statement does not client name? I also would like someone to help in the documentation? 

What are the key document I should produce for my freelancer and for company 1 (As company does not provide experience letter in required format) to get maximum experience acceptance?


----------



## amansura (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi Manpreet
So did you manage to deal with the case of self employment without registration? I too have same situation. I ran my own company properitorship for some years but do not have a registration certificate.
Thanks
Aman


----------

